# Bb,Here he is! At 15 months, 23 inch head, and weighing 95 lbs!



## Blackboy (Jan 12, 2014)




----------



## Blackboy (Jan 12, 2014)




----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

He is a handsome boy! I wouldn't keep him so heavy though, it could cause health problems in the future.


----------



## Blackboy (Jan 12, 2014)

Thanks! I really don't over feed him at all. Imma wait a few months and imma start working him out.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

What a great face BlackBoy has. Thanks for the pictures.

Joe


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Handsome! I agree though about his weight, he definitely needs to loose some weight


----------



## Blackboy (Jan 12, 2014)

Lol thanks guys. I guess imma just call him fanboy from now on.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

I love seeing the big dog! I think he looks great, but the others have a good point. Let him mature a little more then work off some of that weight. He will turn out REALLY good


----------



## Blackboy (Jan 12, 2014)

Thank you everyone! I sure will try to lean him out a little.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Oh my word!! This boy has really bloomed! I bet the pictures don't even do him justice, do they!? I would have to agree with everyone else though, when the spring hits, just a little hand walking and some good play time and activity should really help him pop! I bet you get all kinds of compliments when you take him out in public.


----------



## Blackboy (Jan 12, 2014)

Haha yeah I do. He's really good at playing fetch right now. I want him to pull maybe a tire around my yard in a few months. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Tiendat (Sep 22, 2015)

I want to ask is this pitbull dog ???


----------



## mrsgalarza (Sep 22, 2015)

I purchased my dog when she was 8 weeks old and the seller told me she was a boxer/pitbull mix but, I did not see the parents. She weighed 15 pounds at 8 weeks old and now she is 6 months and weighs 60 pounds and has huge paws. She is all brown like a boxer but, has a black mask and muzzle. Do you think she can be more of a mastiff mix.


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

Don't take it personal, but lord!!!!!!! Feed him some celery sticks........
I've had these dogs 30plus years, not one of them could live up to their full potential
At that size.......
But I will tell you this I do like to see a 'plump' pup til they are about one year old.......
Feed him 3 cups a day in summer, 6 cups in winter, and in no time
You will have a fine specimen,
Good luck


----------

